#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Voorbeeld van een ayah waarin je mag kiezen de د als ذ uit te spreken

## khattabi_bilal

وقال الزجاج فـي قوله تعالـى: 
*
تَدَّخِرُونَ فـي بـيوتكم ؛ ٣:٤٩ قطعة من سورة آل عمران
*
أَصله تَذْتَـخِرُونَ لأَن الذال حرف مهجور لا يمكن النفسَ أَن يجري معه لشدة اعتماده فـي مكانه والتاء مهموسة، فأُبدل من مخرج التاء حرف مـجهور يشبه الذال فـي جهرها وهو الدال فصار تدَّخِرون، وأَصل الإِدغام أَن تدغم الأَول فـي الثانـي. قال: ومن العرب من يقول تَذَّخِرُون، بذال مشددة، وهو جائز والأَول أَكثر.

Bron: Lisaan al-Arab

----------

